

NBC sites were hacked - quadrahelix
http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/

======
keithwinstein
When HFG defaced the New York Times Web site in 1998, the group posted a long,
apparently heartfelt screed that cited Voltaire, Tennyson, and Emerson, and
tried to put the hacking in the context of big battles that mattered:

"Just because we type in all caps and use 'elite' speak doesn't mean we are
kids, or we don't own your dumb ass. For everyone who calls us immature kids,
it shows one more person has underestimated us. And worse, what does that say
about their security? That 'immature kids' were able to bypass their 25,000
dollar firewalls, bypass the security put there by admins with XX years of
experience or a XXX degree from some college. Nyah Nyah. [...] The injustice
Markoff has committed is criminal. He belongs in a jail rotting instead of
Kevin Mitnick. Kevin is no dark side hacker. He is not malicious. He is not a
demon. He did not abuse credit cards, distribute the software he found, or
deny service to a single machine. Is that so hard to comprehend?"
([http://everything2.com/title/Hidden+Message+behind+the+New+Y...](http://everything2.com/title/Hidden+Message+behind+the+New+York+Times+hacking))

In 2012 when PYK defaces the Saturday Night Live site, they post "Greetz to
oday, BRUT4L & S4VAGE Fuck the Feds, 419 is just a game~~ USER INFO - EXPOSED
PASSWORDS - DUMPED".

Is this now the worst they can imagine? Grabbing my Saturday Night Live
password?

Bring back the heartfelt screeds and the poets! At least HFG thought what they
did was _important_.

Sheesh, kids these days.

~~~
tptacek
I've said this before, but I've always been truly and deeply disappointed that
groups like this didn't plant realistic-looking stories about an alien
invasion. They had the New York Times! They had The Washington Post!

Imagine: one day, the biggest papers in the country simultaneously run stories
about an alien takeover of the government. Then, minutes or hours later,
"poof!".

"Oh, nothing happened. Nothing you care about. It was just hackers. And swamp
gas."

~~~
omni
This could easily lead to looting, displaced families, deaths, etc. as
panicked citizens start totally losing their minds.

~~~
X-Istence
Will it get the citizens that are brighter than your average crayon thinking
and questioning the things they read?

~~~
morsch
Why would it? The message was planted by a malicious group, that wouldn't
affect people's faith in the legitimate authors.

------
jameswyse
Hah. I always find it funny how the same people who are capable of hacking
these high profile websites haven't updated their design, HTML and CSS
knowledge since the '90s. Scrolling marquees and the horrible moving star
background.. really? Plus the remainder of the page is totally screwed up.

Here's a screenshot for when they notice: <http://i.imgur.com/UT4we.png>

~~~
criswell
Best viewed in Netscape 4.7.

------
dguido
<http://imgur.com/a/cIQbk>

------
csmattryder
I never understood publicly defacing a site like this, if you're technical
enough to access a domain with a fair amount of traffic, why not inject some
script that'll give the visitor a drive-by download, and go in for the long
(and more profitable) game?

Then again, I'm calling these people technical, apparently it's a simpler game
now with scripts that any regular Joe (or his 14-year old kid) can run.

~~~
hack_edu
Its no simpler now than it used to be. People have been saying that (and
citing the whole 14yo trope) since the 80's. It _does_ require skill, even if
you're just using scripts.

What would give them more technical credibility in you eyes? If they wrote the
attack themselves? In C? In Assembly? We all automate the hell out of things
and lean toward the highest level languages for server automation anyway, why
demean them when everything is a 'simpler game now with scripts that any
regular Joe can run.' Have you _seen_ Chef or Puppet, Flask or Rails?

~~~
evx
If you think there's a difference between hacking website X with ready-made
tools and writing the attack yourself etc... you are not thinking like a
hacker.

A hacker doesn't care what the _way_ is. He thinks about the goal, the end
result.

If there's a ready-made script that can help or do it for him? Sure why not?

Having said that I agree that it does require skill and it is not as easy as
downloading some random scripts and typing in a website and pressing the
'hack' button.

------
yuokool12
They always put up the worst HTML

~~~
cing
Agreed. People have drawn the connection between web defacement and graffiti
before, but I've always thought the web defacers should collaborate with
underground artists and put some original graffiti art on sites.

------
cleverjake
I see nothing suspicious. Has it been fixed?

~~~
bencevans
The page probably hasn't finished loading am I right? It appears to be loading
some javascript from diskusjon.fiskehelse.org but due to the amount of traffic
diskusjon.fiskehelse.org is probably getting, well, a tad overwhelmed.

~~~
josedos
do you guys know if the diskusjon site is hosting the blackhole exploit kit?
I'm just curious

------
SG-
What song is auto-playing?

~~~
CrazedGeek
"Savages" by Dyad Souls: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bOOcgNEHiw>

~~~
SG-
thanks, shazam was pretty useless at finding it.

------
Evbn
Why is HN hosting a direct link to a page that quite possibly contains driveby
malware (as opposed to a statement and a warning next to the link). That is
irresponsible.

